# Speaking of Projects



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

When I'm not building arrow, I've started building clocks. Here is the one I just finished for the Lone Start Bowhunters Association fund raiser. Took a little time making the hands which are enlarged in the second picture.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

You should put those points on an arrow very creative.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

BEER4BAIT said:


> You should put those points on an arrow very creative.


All the best ones are pulled out and I do have a couple of them on arrows. I haven't shot any yet, just waiting till I get my bow built.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Self bow? Native American style?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Derek that is Bada$$.....was the one that i bid on at the benefit the first one you made?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Self bow? Native American style?


The arrows are a cross between Medieval and Native American. I built my wife a self bow out of hickory that is a Native American shortbow style. I'll post a pic if I can find one.



reeltimer said:


> Derek that is Bada$$.....was the one that i bid on at the benefit the first one you made?


Yea that was my first one. I've gotten a whole lot better since then, just wait till you see the Blockade Runners Clock.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

That clock is very sharp looking. Bow is really cool also. BH, you have some talent!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice


----------

